# Looking For a Instructor IN North Carolina



## WILKESBOROKENPO (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello everyone I hope everyone is doing well ive posted on here before ive been looking for a teacher for over a year now im wanting to learn ed parkers american kenpo ive been training with some dvds but i would like to have a instrutor if anyone knows of a teacher pleae let me know my name is curtis owens my email address is sifucurt@charter.net if you know of anyone please contact me i wish all of you the best 


                                                                            Thank You,
                                                                            curtis owens


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr. Bill Parsons of the Triangle Kenpo Institute in Raleigh. 

He's worth the drive.  Well, for me, he's worth the flight


----------



## MarkC (Jan 21, 2009)

Terry Rich in Clinton is also an excellent instructor and a great guy.


----------

